# An Accidental Photo



## M1M (Jan 16, 2008)

Ha Ha!  My wife was playing with this fine little guy (My Nephew) and decided to try a Peek-a-boo photo. Static played a part in this one. I know its not a very detailed photo, but I like it the way it is. She is a point and shooter, she don't even half click it for auto focus in a hurry 

Anyway,








​


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL!!! Looks like me when I get up in the morning 

great capture


----------



## Mathias13 (Jan 16, 2008)

haha that's awesome


----------



## ksven (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats adorable


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha!  Very cute.


----------



## M1M (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks peeps!!

Heres another of him.


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 18, 2008)

Awww what a cutie, love his expression and the sticky-uppy hair. Love pics like this 'cos it just makes you smile.


----------



## M1M (Jan 18, 2008)

Kazoo said:


> Awww what a cutie, love his expression and the sticky-uppy hair. Love pics like this 'cos it just makes you smile.



Yeh he is my buddy! 

I could only produce girls 

But I love my girls.....


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hahaha....great shot.....look at his hair!!!!!


----------



## M1M (Mar 25, 2008)

:lmao:



oldnavy170 said:


> Hahaha....great shot.....look at his hair!!!!!


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha! I think I remember you posting the one where he was crying too? Aw that's cute.


----------



## M1M (Mar 25, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Haha! I think I remember you posting the one where he was crying too? Aw that's cute.



Yeh that was me. He is a good subject


----------



## sillygoat (Mar 25, 2008)

nice hair.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ was this shot taken after he got a new diaper and cookies xD


----------



## M1M (May 8, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> ^^ was this shot taken after he got a new diaper and cookies xD



That is possible


----------



## Valethar (May 16, 2008)

Please tell me his name isn't 'Clyde'. That would just be hysterical :stun:


----------



## M1M (May 16, 2008)

No its actually Christian. 



Valethar said:


> Please tell me his name isn't 'Clyde'. That would just be hysterical :stun:


----------

